# Flatties on the Key



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Put in about 10:15 last night. The winds didn't die down till around 1:00 am. The flatties started moving in just a bit after.Only "FOR SURE" thing was last night...when you seen one, he waslaying by something...no matter if it was a rock, tire or log. Ikilled 3 at different times offthe same log. They seem to be getting more abundant. You just have to play the waiting game with them...which kind of sucks. Got back to the ramp about 2:30 and home about 3ish.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I think your right about the fish holding up. I started at dark last weekend and didn't really get into them until after midnight.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Flatties!!! Thanks for the report!!!


----------



## Lucky Strike (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice Job!!! :clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd never complain about a haul like that! Plus you got to be on the water! 

Eat up! Great job!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

WYG Twisted


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Good to see a Florida limit. Favent gotten mine yet this year. Thanks for the report.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:hungry


----------

